# Most common wood for cheese



## cmayna (Aug 7, 2013)

What is the most favorite wood to smoke for cheese?   Does it matter as to what cheese is being smoked.  This weekend I'll be doing a good size batch assuming the weather stays cool in the morning and don't want to pick the wrong wood.  I will be using the AMNPS.  Thanks in advance.

Craig


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 7, 2013)

I use maple and it turns out very good.

This time I want to try pitmasters blend or pecan.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 7, 2013)

I like using peach. Peacheese!


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 7, 2013)

I used Peach...and it tasted great on Mozerella, cheddar, colby Jack....and Dublinger

Kat


----------



## smoking b (Aug 7, 2013)

I like apple for a lot of cheeses. Maple is good as well as cherry & peach. Cherry pellets are hard to keep going by themselves though so you need a layer of good burning pellets such as oak under them... It's really a matter of personal preference as to what you like. I like hickory too but a lot of people think it's too strong for cheese...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2013)

Peach, cherry, apple, pear, alder, pecan are some of my favorites. Some of it depends on the type of cheese. Just like meat some can take stronger flavored woods.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been on a apple kick for a while. Hickory or mesquite is a good strong smoke. To strong for a lot of peoples taste

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## humdinger (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah just to echo everyone else, stick to the lighter woods and fruit woods. I used oak and apple before on two separate occasions and I like the apple better. The longer you let it age afterwards, the mellower it will taste.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks all.  Tonight I went out and got some Apple Pellets for Sunday's smoke.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2013)

For me Hickory was way too strong. Pitmasters Choice was good but on the edge so I was the only consumer, not really a downside there. Apple or Peach is next on the list and I have not ruled out Tutti Fruity...Apple, Peach and Cherry mixed together...JJ


----------



## cmayna (Aug 8, 2013)

That 3 stooges combo (peach, cherry, apple) does sound good.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok so you got some apple.

I'm ready to see some smoke
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David


----------

